# 2008 party help?



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Once again i am having a Halloween party for my hubby's work at our home for the 3rd time. I am looking for any suggestons or idea's for my front and side entrance. I want it to be scarey like a haunted house somewhat. Here are some pic's so you have an idea of what i have to work with.








































*


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow nice yard for lots of stuff..kinda reminds me of merrit island? 
graveyard for sure
hanging moss 
boarded windows
spider webs
glowing cauldron with witch or witches
bats
your screen house make a nice bar / food area all decorated up also


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yes have a "Blood Bank" Bar or "Bloody Mary" and you have enough room it seems for a walk through for your party or at least several areas to decorate


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*This is not a theme party! Just want everyone to come in their costumes and have a good time. I also had an idea for my hallway. Here is my vision then i will post pic's and let me know what ya think. I'm going to buy black plastic to cover the walls (cutting out hole's for the doors). Since you will not be able to walk thru the hallway since i will have i blocked off. Kind of a dead end deal with a spooky dead guy glowing and sitting in a chair at the end of it. Also i put black lights in the over head lights in the hallway. Im going to hang my white ghost from the ceiling the black light should set it off nicely i hope. I will also be using spider web on the black walls. Here are some pic's of my hallway. If you have any idea's i would love to hear them.















*


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You have lots of great options! Lilly is right on the money there. Check out my pics for some ideas if you want. I have a backyard walkthru' haunt and try and decorate a walk from the front yard around the side yard to the backyard, which is roughly 30x120. 

Do you have any pics from your past parties?
Val


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds like great idea for your hallway


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Man it would be cool to put some dry ice or fog on your water.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Your hallway idea sounds cool, just make sure you get the florescent "screw in" type of black light, in stead of regular incandecent black bulb, as they don't work good, so you might not get the effect you are going for, they are a little more expensive, but with limited use, can be packed away to use again, and will make the ghosts glow better. Also, have a skelly or skull in the hall way also, depending on how big( pics are gone, can't tell) . You defianately have alot of potential there, inside and out. For outdoors, you have a great yard to do a walk thru, or just decorate and have guests mingle out side. You could make the kitchen area into a witch's kitchen with potion jars, a witch, of course,cauldrin, more cob webs,spiders, maybe red or green light bulbs in the lights to set the stage, so to speak. Good luck, sounds fun!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow..you have lots of hidden potential there for props. Can't wait to see what you decide to do and when it's all set up.


----------

